# Live edged bookmatched Maple Tabletop



## JMC (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a little help here. I want to do live edge on the ends but not sure about movement on maple. If the top is 8' long is there enough movement to split the top? The slabs are planed to 1.5" thick and I will get a Metalsmith to make a decorative base for it. Any suggestions will be much appreciated.
[attachment=341]
[attachment=342]
[attachment=343]
[attachment=344]


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 30, 2011)

It's been my (limited) experience that if the wood is EMC for where it'll spend it's time, it shouldn't move enough to split a decent joint...
If'n it seems to want to, you could throw a handfull of "bowties" on it...
Sometimes this actually looks good on rustic, live-edge stuff anyway.
Good luck!
Keep us posted.

p


----------



## JMC (Nov 30, 2011)

This Heartpine table split (not at joints but at weak point in feild) 1/2" gap in middle.
[attachment=349][attachment=350]
This Local Cedar table did not split. Both tables in the same location with no sealers.[attachment=351]
[attachment=352][attachment=353]


----------



## Daren (Nov 30, 2011)

I have built many tops just as you are picturing...none have split. One small one did cup slightly, but it was walnut limb wood and I messed up on the design, I think my leg/stretcher structure cupped it ?
Like Paul said I too throw some contrasting wood bow ties (butterflies, dutchmen) in for looks sometimes, but not always. I am sure they do add strength to the joint from pulling apart. Not saying you have to if you don't like them.
I think if the wood is dry and you get a good joint it will hold. Not sure what happened to your other table that split, bad luck (or other factors). Don't let it turn you off from joining the 2 boards pictured, I think they look great bookmatched like that.


.


----------

